# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  bảo mât wifi

## tranngoan

Mình đang dùng chùa vWifi,nhưng may hôm nay,khi kết nói được nhưng báo là no adress internet,khi vào google hiện menu như sau:
Yêu cầu xác thực
Máy chủ www.google.com:80 yêu cầu tên người dùng và mật khẩu.Máy chủ cho biết: DSL Router
Tên người dùng:
Mật khẩu:
Đăng nhập Hủy
Có bác nào biết cách khắc phuc yêu cầu trên ko,chỉ giùm tôi với. Thanks nhiều.

----------


## hungcnx1989

tớ bó tay..nhưng t ko thix use chùa wife hahaaha [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------

